# Shooting a Handgun



## badbob38 (Oct 28, 2010)

If you want to know about handgunning, get out and find a book called Shooting by J.Henry FitzGerald. This book was first published in 1930. If you did not know this, you would think it came out yesterday. This is a great book on pistols and revolvers. It covers everything you will ever need to know. Paperback will be about all you will be able to find unless you are very lucky. I have two hardbacks and the last one cost mev with shipping 80 bucks. I have read this book over and over since 1967. All you oldtimers know just what Iam talking about. badbob38


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I'm an old timer
I know 2 things.

Front sight
Trigger control.

Everything else is garbage.

AFS


----------



## badbob38 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Handguns by the Trashman*

Hey Oldtimer where did you learn that, Home and Garden? I would just about bet you would piss your pants under stress fire,If you think there is only two things I will take the trash and shoot circles around you any day of the week. Stay under that rock and talk that talk. badbob38


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

badbob38 said:


> Hey Oldtimer where did you learn that, Home and Garden? I would just about bet you would piss your pants under stress fire,If you think there is only two things I will take the trash and shoot circles around you any day of the week. Stay under that rock and talk that talk. badbob38


Be polite.
For one thing, he's right.
For another, you'll never learn anything if you don't at least consider the opinions of others.
For a third, it has been my long-time experience that people who call themselves macho names like "Bad Bob" are usually both woefully ignorant and completely inexperienced. Your comment, quoted above, just proved my point.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Be polite.
> For one thing, he's right.
> For another, you'll never learn anything if you don't at least consider the opinions of others.
> For a third, it has been my long-time experience that people who call themselves macho names like "Bad Bob" are usually both woefully ignorant and completely inexperienced. Your comment, quoted above, just proved my point.


What Steve... no combat rolls? :mrgreen:


----------

